# Need advice on building coils



## mohammed seedat (10/7/15)

Hey guys i dnt know if theres another thread like this ive been looking nd cant find.
If there is mods please merge or pls send me a link.

Okay so im a real noob ive been vaping for abwt a month now on a istick 30w nd Nam
Nd i think im tired if dud coils its nt fun having a coil or the taste turn shitty after after 2days..i think its tym a rta\rba im a noob so my terminology is gng 2b alil wrng lol sorry 4that...
Soo wad i need 2knw is the basics of coil building like as in do the higher gauge wire give a higher ohm reading nd the amount of wraps of coils ?really need advice plss
And lastly could yourl please recommended a good atty to start of building on plss 
I realy need help and will appreciate any advice 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zadiac (10/7/15)

Sorry mate. I tried reading your post, but I just can't.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ZeeZi169 (10/7/15)

High school vapers

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/7/15)

I'm about as lazy as the grammar being used lol #nopeoverit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (10/7/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Hey guys i dnt know if theres another thread like this ive been looking nd cant find.
> If there is mods please merge or pls send me a link.
> 
> Okay so im a real noob ive been vaping for abwt a month now on a istick 30w nd Nam
> ...


@mohammed seedat you must excuse us, most of us are a bit past the shorthand the kids use when typing, so that what you wrote, it's like a different language

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohammed seedat (10/7/15)

Lol ookay im sorry guys im typing from a cell phone lol il re type this alittle later sorry jus busy now 
Sorry guys lol


----------



## DarkSide (10/7/15)

Maybe a pharmacist can translate this for us, they can read a doctor's prescription, so this should be a "walk in a park" for them!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (10/7/15)

get a cheap kayfun clone and some 28g to start on


----------



## DarkSide (10/7/15)

Jokes aside, Warm welcome to @mohammed seedat and I hope the "learned members" here will / can assist you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (10/7/15)

yeah, the English is a bit screwed up there with all the weird ass shortening of actual short words... dude, you are typing on a keyboard.. type full words.. you don't have to be lazy like you are on a phone screen, hehe

Yes, there are probably allot of threads already covering allot that you are asking for... but....

RDA(rebuild-able Dripping atomizer) - Velocity, probably the easiest to start on and probably the best you will get for a while....
RTA(Rebuild-able Tank atomizer) - Billow v2 / Subtank x... the billow in my persona experience a flippin good tank!! 

coil wrapping, you-tube for the video blogger rip trippers.. he does a good couple of tutorials... but it's mostly some of his older stuff.. so you'll have to dig deep..... or you-tube grim green, he recently did a video of a simple coil build and you could probably benefit from that... There is a shitstorm of videos that cover tutorials on this... from these videos you will get a feel of what you will be comfortable with and just go out and get the gauge wire that you think will suit you... that is the plus point of rebuilding... you can build to what you like... and you will probably do a couple of builds before you get to where you want to be... most people use between 24 and 28 gauge.. and varying amount of wraps... I prefer 20 gauge on my RDA this however does not work in the billow, or any RTA for that matter, hehe

The biggest thing you need to remember when you are going to start building your own builds... Battery safety... Battery safety is the most important thing you need to research, we don't want you to go and blow your hand off, or screw up your face with venting batteries... also YouTube this stuff... allot of good material out there...

i'm busy in dota but if you have done some research and need more info, feel free to PM me or just continue in this thread... (or if one of the mods can point you to threads that already cover these points) I know these things get touched on allot... I think actually go to the main screen, scroll down a bit, there is a noob section of some sort if memory serves....

Remember, as long as you are safe with what you do from here on... you will have a better experience with your vaping and never look back.. if you mess about and dont care, you will walk around with an injured hand and possibly worse... (cant stress enough!! BATTERY SAFETY, yes, that is capps, yes it is supposed to be loud!!!! almost shouting BATTERY SAFETY!!!  )

Good luck dude, again, after doing some research, let me know if you need some info to fine tune your experience 

Eish, the beer is talking in here as well.. hehe... I need to start posting shorter posts!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## stevie g (10/7/15)

use steam engine coil website for wraps and resistant etc etc. Kayfun is happy around 1 ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (10/7/15)

hey chief, you where not by any chance at SA tourism today?


----------



## stevie g (10/7/15)

who?.


----------



## mohammed seedat (10/7/15)

JW Flynn said:


> yeah, the English is a bit screwed up there with all the weird ass shortening of actual short words... dude, you are typing on a keyboard.. type full words.. you don't have to be lazy like you are on a phone screen, hehe
> 
> Yes, there are probably allot of threads already covering allot that you are asking for... but....
> 
> ...



Thanks really appreciated 
I have googled and youtubed a whole lot.
Ive been looking into the subtank mini seems like a thats a few peoples advice.

Thanks to everyone for replying.
Sorry for the bad spelling and grammar lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Thanks really appreciated
> I have googled and youtubed a whole lot.
> Ive been looking into the subtank mini seems like a thats a few peoples advice.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, between help from fellow members and YouTube videos you should be up to speed in no time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/15)

Welcome to the forum @mohammed seedat. Maybe this thread will be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Hey guys i dnt know if theres another thread like this ive been looking nd cant find.
> If there is mods please merge or pls send me a link.
> 
> Okay so im a real noob ive been vaping for abwt a month now on a istick 30w nd Nam
> ...



Hi @mohammed seedat 

I wrote a post a while back that I think may help you. Check it out here :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199

Also, this one may be of help too
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/talk-to-me-about-building-coils.t12467/#post-236333

All the best with your coil building
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohammed seedat (10/7/15)

Andre said:


> Welcome to the forum @mohammed seedat. Maybe this thread will be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/





Silver said:


> Hi @mohammed seedat
> 
> I wrote a post a while back that I think may help you. Check it out here :
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199
> ...



Thanks guys thats really helped me alot.
Really appreciate the help. I think il be waiting for the new version of the subtank mini.
Any idea if these are in stock already or which vendors are going to be getting stock soon?


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Thanks guys thats really helped me alot.
> Really appreciate the help. I think il be waiting for the new version of the subtank mini.
> Any idea if these are in stock already or which vendors are going to be getting stock soon?



Not sure which vendors, but I think they should be available very soon if not already

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mohammed seedat (10/7/15)

Thanks silver
Not sure bt i think i read a post from vapclub saying they will have it in by the end of the month.
Il send them a email to chek up


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (11/7/15)

Mohamed are you a mouth to lung, or straight lung hitter? I'm a mouth to lung hitter, I enjoy the Nautilus Mini, and I just cant get to grips with the Subtanks, even the Subtank Mini. Everyone and their aunties are raving about the Subox, but it would be great if you could try before you buy. Also try it with a smaller driptip for more of a MTL feel. 

Personally I find the only rival to the Nautilus Mini, to be the Ego One Mega, with a good restrictive draw and flavour to rival the mAN (in my opinion) The CLR coils also allow easy rebuilds. As for RTA, the Kayfuns are well regarded


----------



## mohammed seedat (11/7/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Mohamed are you a mouth to lung, or straight lung hitter? I'm a mouth to lung hitter, I enjoy the Nautilus Mini, and I just cant get to grips with the Subtanks, even the Subtank Mini. Everyone and their aunties are raving about the Subox, but it would be great if you could try before you buy. Also try it with a smaller driptip for more of a MTL feel.
> 
> Personally I find the only rival to the Nautilus Mini, to be the Ego One Mega, with a good restrictive draw and flavour to rival the mAN (in my opinion) The CLR coils also allow easy rebuilds. As for RTA, the Kayfuns are well regarded


,
I have tried the subtank mini from a friend and enjoyed it quite a bit actually..
At the moment im finding the Man a little to tight for me.
My friend had the subtank at the largest airflow which was a bit to much bt i closed it a little bit and i really loved it for that cupla hours.
I do really like the Man its just that im a student so budget in vape stuff is low buying a pack of coils nd then finding out that 2 out 5 coils are crap is really shit..although its not really expensive for the pack of 5 bt once you find out only 3 work it becomes expensive for me that is and irritating


----------



## kev mac (11/7/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Thanks guys thats really helped me alot.
> Really appreciate the help. I think il be waiting for the new version of the subtank mini.
> Any idea if these are in stock already or which vendors are going to be getting stock soon?


Maybe@kimbo can advise you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

